# Propane Prices Increases??



## Homer (Dec 28, 2017)

Has anyone else noticed that prices of Propane in Canada has gone up this year?

It's about 20 cents more than last year and from what I read its because producers has been sending propane to Asia for a higher profit. Anyone else fed up with this price increases when its your primary source of heating?


----------



## Homer (Dec 28, 2017)

*Propane price comparing website!*

I found this website called localpropaneprices.com that allows propane users to post and compare prices. anyone checked this out yet?


----------

